# Ariens 924050 Paint Job



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Some of you might remember my Project snowblower from last year when i switched engines on my first snowblower. This year i am doing a paint job on that snowblower giving it it's original color. I am planning to strip down all the paint using a chemical based stripper, brushing everything with a grinder and sandblasting everything. For the paint i think i will use Allis Chalmers Orange paint?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Chevy engine orange is a 99.5% match matched the new scraper blade 99.5%

Its also a cermanic engine paint high heat oil gas resistance worked perfect for me
de1620


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you know where i could find that color? I was thinking allis chalmer orange mostly because i would only have to go to my agco dealer


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Advance auto parts walmart amazon ebay
Your allis chalmers is a good 99.5% match as well
just not as durable be my take


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I use the rustoleum Allis Chalmers with good results...got 15 years on my first Ariens resto and paint is still perfect......


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Julien Morrissette said:


> Do you know where i could find that color? I was thinking allis chalmer orange mostly because i would only have to go to my agco dealer


your local canadian tire store will have the chevy orange, be careful not to mix it up with chevy orange-red .


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if POR-15's engine enamel is UV sensitive? I know their regular stuff is, but wondered if that was just the regular black stuff.
https://www.amazon.com/POR-15-42268-Orange-Engine-Enamel/dp/B00V988M52?th=1


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Canadian tire has non-aerosol type paint? It would be way cheaper to get away with some regular paint


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

i use duplicolor de1620 on all my ariens machines


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Would anybody know how many cans i would need to repaint the whole snowblower?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I used 8 cans 3 cans of clear


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Making progress


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Instead of paying 100$ for a gallon of the original paint color, i finally decided to use some 30$ farm implement paint in another color considering that my snowblower won't ever be a museum piece. The new color is Caterpillar yellow and it looks pretty good.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

good job so far. I have no problem with not going stock. Looking forward to final pics.


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

Looks nice; maybe some black accents to make it really stand out?

K


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes i was thinking of maybe using a stencil and paint the CAT logo on it just for fun :signlol:


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't know which I admire more,the ambition you have to do a complete teardown and repaint like that or the fact you actually have the room in your garage to do it.I have TWO garages and I couldn't refurb a birdhouse in either one of them.Nice,very nice.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/d/Car-Spray-Paint/Rust-Oleum-248941-Automotive-12-Ounce-Degree/B002JFQUT4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1544666510&sr=8-1&keywords=chevy+orange+spray+paint


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/d/Car-Spray-...6510&sr=8-1&keywords=chevy+orange+spray+paint



de1620 is the correct match


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Mike C. said:


> I don't know which I admire more,the ambition you have to do a complete teardown and repaint like that or the fact you actually have the room in your garage to do it.I have TWO garages and I couldn't refurb a birdhouse in either one of them.Nice,very nice.


Fun fact, i don't own a garage, this is at my girlfriend house. Had to bring everything there where there was already 2 snowblowers getting worked on:surprise:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's a total reconditioning for sure. :thumbsup: You're lucky to have such an understanding GF IMHO.

Does anyone know what comes close to the Beige/white Ariens used on the older machines ??


.


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

Here it is all finished 

































Here is avideo of it running 
https://photos.app.goo.gl/UBH7ZsfvNn8F9nxEA


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice Job Ariens is literally hiring a painter @ Brillion:


*Job description*

JOB REQUIREMENTS: Job Description: Ariens Company is seeking a motivated Master Painter to powder paint parts to established safety and quality standards. This role requires advanced knowledge and skills in paint system setup and troubleshooting, mentoring and coaching and problem solving daily paint issues. THE DAY TO DAY... Safely work as part of paint team having responsibility for painting outdoor power equipment. Paint parts in accordance to published quality specifications/standards Operate paint equipment needed to perform the job and will handle raw materials and/or parts as needed Strict adherence to standard work Troubleshoot safety, paint quality and productivity issues Complete Operator TPM (total productive maintenance) on equipment Train, mentor and coach other Finishing Operators using TWI (Training Within Industry) Job Instruction principles Assist team members in other areas to meet daily production goals We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. * OTHER EXPERIENCE AND QUALIFICATIONS: THE QUALIFICATIONS... Demonstrated competency for knowledge, skills and tasks identified in Painter PB2 Qualifications List Willingness and ability to communicate effectively Capable of painting parts and adjusting technique to assure quality standards are met, while adhering to published standard work Acceptable attendance performance (Written Warning or over is a disqualifier) No disciplinary action in the prior six months Minimum of a High school diploma or general education degree (GED) preferred * APPLICATION INSTRUCTIONS: Apply Online: ipc.us/t/84A941EBE94A4943


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Oh No It's a Poulan!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I like that first photo with no motor or handles. Looks like some sort of remote controlled snow blower :devil:





Julien Morrissette said:


> Here it is all finished


----------



## Julien Morrissette (Oct 7, 2017)

i guess we could make it remote controlled. That would be awesome :signlol:


> I like that first photo with no motor or handles. Looks like some sort of remote controlled snow blower


I would like to paint the catterpillar logo on it using a stencil just so that we don't get confused


> Oh No It's a Poulan!


Sadly i live in Canada :signlol: :signlol:


> Ariens is literally hiring a painter @ Brillion:


----------

